# harness



## eileen123 (Aug 28, 2017)

Hi folks ,my name is Eileen and am the proud owner of Jarvis a black 11 month .old cockapoo. HE is adorable and makes friends with every one he meets whether on 2 legs or 4 .He loves to go to the park and has many friends there but trying to get his harness on to go out is a trial twice a day every day.
He also while in the park likes to chew twigs which he knows he shouldn,t do because it often makes him vomit,but its another snag we have to work at.
I really would like any advice any one can offer. He really is a treasure but needs to be more obedient and I really don't know how I should be doing it.


----------



## LuckyCockapoo (May 29, 2017)

The harness or other behaviour?

I recently got a new harness for Lucky, it is a tighter fit over his head and he’s started to shy away a bit. I know neither it or I am hurting him so I’ve taken a no fuss zero tolerance approach. Today I did have to follow him around the kitchen. He’s no problem when he gets it on. He is pretty much accepting of anything, not easily afraid, so I don’t have a problem being a bit tough love with him in this case. If he were more generally afraid, I’d slowly get him used to it and create positive associations. 

Is he ok when it’s on?

For twigs and sticks, Lucky munches on them too. He did get on piece stuck in the roof of his mouth, wedged across between his teeth. It took a pair of pliers to get out. Fortunately he’ll let me do anything like that to him and it didn’t puncture the skin. I don’t think I can stop him doing this but I keep my eye on him.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I meet lots of dogs and pups who dislike having a harness put on. It usually takes less than 10 minutes with some nice treats to teach them to put heads through and be far happier about the whole thing and I would much prefer to do that - I have even taught Molly when we are going out the front to go up a few stairs and sit for her harness so I don't even have to bend down to put it on her 

If he picks up things he should not have, have you tried giving him something of his own to carry like a ball or other toy? 

Have you done any training classes with him? Sounds like it might be something you could both benefit from to gain in confidence a little?


----------



## beckymnd (Oct 17, 2017)

Hey  Dexter was / is fab with putting his harness on, I lure his head through with treats! However, he's outgrown his first harness now at just 14 weeks, so I nipped out today & bought him a 'TTouch' harness. It's FAB! 

It's got buckles at both the waist & neck, so it saves all the hassle of getting heads through holes & re-adjusting the straps. I always got his fur caught up in the straps trying to make them smaller. I highly recommend


----------

